# Sigh, Louie has moved



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Louie (the black cat in my avatar) would come to visit me daily. In the past week I have noticed that he has not been around and began to worry about him. Today I went to the house that had been listed on his name tag to ask if he was ok. Apparently the woman who owned him moved out and they don't know where she went although they had heard that Louie got out of the car some how.

Tomorrow I am going down to the shelter to see if he might be there however the chances are not good. They have gotten in over 65 cats/kittens/dogs and puppies in the last 48 hours alone. They are euthanizing animals right and left just to make room for the new ones. There is no hold on cats so if he was in there the chances are not good that he is still around.

I told the man who answered the door that if Louie is found and he needs a home that I would take him in.

I just can't keep losing the animals in my life.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope that you find him! He might be scared and hiding at the moment. Please let us know if he shows up.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I have no way of knowing where he got out or even what happened. The person that I talked to left me with the impression that the owner took off with under less than good circumstances. I wish I had stolen him when I had the chance.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry. I will hope for a miracle


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww I hope he is safe. Maybe the owner manage to find him and took him to the new home. Sorry he's missing


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

I was hoping to hear about your experience today at the shelter.....

I was also thinking last night that, perhaps it would be a good idea to ask the woman now living in his 'old house' to call you if he should show up.....it's very common for cats to go back home, showing up there sometimes weeks/months/years afterwards.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I told them that I would gladly take Louie in if the owner couldn't take care of him or if he came home. 

I am sorry that I didn't tell y'all about my trip to the shelter. I thought that I had, but obviously the memory isn't firing on all cylinders the week. My trip to the shelter was so disheartening. I happened to see a friend of mine and told her about Louie. She said honestly that if he had come in recently he was more than likely euthanized right away. The shelter had 125 come in within a 72 hour period. Most of them were cats and kittens and they just didn't have space for them. I did go cage to cage checking for him and no luck. There were so many kitties that I wish I could have taken home with me.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

125 in 72 hours! When is there going to be mandatory neutering! I can't even imagine killing kittens. I am so sorry. Let's think that Louie's owner found him and he is well.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The shelter is building a low cost spay and neuter clinic, which should be done by the end of the year. It has been many years in the making as it took a long time to raise all the funds. It can't come soon enough.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so sorry you are going through this. Such a tragedy about him and the shelter! Hugs to you for caring about him.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you Marcia. I am just so tired of losing animals- I have lost have lost 2 dogs and Molly in less than 2 years, more of them over the past 5 or so years.


----------

